# Need some help with some Cuban cigar information



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

I need a little help with some information on the Cuban cigar market 


Coming up in the spring time my inlaws are going to Cuba and want to buy me some cigars as a late Christmas present. I know what sizes I like in NC cigars but not sure what is out there Cubanwise. In NC's I like to smoke 4.5-5.0" w/ a 48 to 56rg. I also prefer cigars on the stronger side. Can someone recommend something that the inlaws can pick up for me in that criteria that isn't going to cause them to much trouble? I don't want a dog rocket but I also don't want them to waste a bunch of time on me while on their vacation.


Thank you


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bolivar Royal Coronas
Cohiba Robusto
Montecristo Petit Edmundo
Partagas Serie D No. 4
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill, Short Churchill, or Wide Churchill
Saint Louis Rey Regios

There are certainly others in within your preferred size criteria, but these are the ones I'd identify as running Med-Full to Full. I don't necessarily subscribe to official strength ratings b/c there are variances within each marca. For example, RyJ's are typically thought of as a Medium, but I find the short-fat series I listed on the fuller side of medium. BRC's were traditionally thought to be a lighter blend than is common to the brand, but lately I find them bordering on being as full as any others in the current line.

Also bear in mind that a Full CC is not usually as "in your face" as a really full NC. But, that allows for some power without overwhelming the subtitles inherent in Cuban tobacco.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

curmudgeonista has provided you with a VERY good list. if your outlaws are price sensistive, you might want to delete the Cohiba Robusto. i would add Montecristo #2 and Partagas Serie P #2 to the list.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

jmcqueen said:


> curmudgeonista has provided you with a VERY good list. if your outlaws are price sensistive, you might want to delete the Cohiba Robusto. i would add Montecristo #2 and Partagas Serie P #2 to the list.


You're right about the Cohibas, especially with the $100 limit on bringing cigars & alcohol back into the US from Cuba.

As a matter of fact, if I were going I'd be seeking out farm cigars, knowing quantities would be much more limited bringing back factory made name-brands that I can get elsewhere.

But then, not sure how cigar savvy the in-laws are. Still, if they're venturing out into the countryside to visit a tobacco farm, their on-site hand-rolls are the ones to get. Don't forget to freeze them though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boli Finos
Party 898, #2, or series D


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably more important is the reliability of the product being an honest to goodness CC. There is certainly a host of great CC's but if the inlaws don't have experience with the product I'd probably caution them about obtaining honest product. What good is a 'list' if it isn't the real thing? JMO


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I would pass on buying them there. Tell them to get you a bundle of custom rolls from inside one of the hotels and call it a day.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys, I appreciate it


----------



## farhaven (Jan 12, 2016)

Just a word of caution...make sure any cigars are bought at an LCDH...NOT a hotel, NOT a gift shop, NOT the airport. The only way to get proper pricing and storage is through an LCDH. I just got back from Cuba and had questionable experiences in a hotel (fakes), a cigar shop (storage, beetles, I'm not kidding), and the airport (storage and pricing).

Also, if they are in Varadero, there are 2 LCDH stores. The one at 63rd is overcharging on everything in the store. Stay away. The one at Plaza America is an amazing store...as good as any in Havana IMHO. As for Havana, the only LCDH I got to was in the Hotel Habana Libre. If they shop there they will get great service, product and pricing. It is also one of the best stores for singles selection.

Hope this helps


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

On a related note, my friends and relatives are visiting Cuba this March and I am in the process of compiling a list of cigars to look for. My research suggests that other than Cohibas, which are only slightly cheaper than our online vendors, most other brands can be had for about 40% less. I am planning on having them look for the EL releases of the last few years as I have access to regular production cigars online. Also, wanted some input from the forum members with recent travel to Cuba as to what they thought of the prices and availability. Buying only at a LCDH store is what I have read as well. Please let me know what you all think.
Monte Grand Edmundo 2010
HU Magnum 48 2009
Boli super coronas 2014
Parti selection privada 2014
Parti Maduros No 1
RA club allones 2015 and if prices are good and space available,
Cohiba Robustos
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba BHK 52 or 54

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Everything on your list is easily available off the island for similar prices. Get some Mons custons, .
You won't be disappointed 
.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

asmartbull said:


> Everything on your list is easily available off the island for similar prices. Get some Mons custons, .
> You won't be disappointed
> .


Thank you for the info and advice


----------

